# Windows 7/8: FLAC (Codec) für den Mediaplayer



## Kerkilabro (3. September 2013)

*Windows 7/8: FLAC (Codec) für den Mediaplayer*

Hallo ihr Lieben,

Wer schon immer mal mit dem Windows Mediaplayer FLAC- Formate abspielen wollte, sollte sich das hier durchlesen und auch downloaden/ installieren. Enable FLAC support on Windows 8 | Tomas Dabasinskas

Direkt Download: Download Media Foundation FLAC Codec from SourceForge.net


EDIT: Danke Erok, Windows 7 ist eingetragen 

*Wichtiger Hinweis*: Ein erneutes installieren des Codecs sollte Probleme beseitigen, falls es welche geben sollte.


----------



## bluschti (3. September 2013)

Nice, sowas habe ich gesucht, danke


----------



## Erok (3. September 2013)

*AW: Windows 8: FLAC (Codec) für den Mediaplayer*

Das ganze hier funktioniert auch problemlos unter Windows 7 

Greetz Erok


----------



## bluschti (3. September 2013)

Nice, sowas habe ich gesucht, danke


----------



## schmidt206 (10. September 2013)

*AW: Windows 7/8: FLAC (Codec) für den Mediaplayer*

Super, das hab ich vor längerer Zeit mal gesucht!


----------

